# Jumble Sale and Record Fair, The Grosvenor, November 6th



## Glenda Read (Oct 25, 2011)

Come and have a rummage if you think you're hard-up enough:
Sunday 6th November from 2.30pm at the Grosvenor, Sidney Road SW9 (thegrosvenorsw9.co.uk).
Jumble Sale and Record Fair with live acoustic music and a barbecue (veggie + meat) and great real ale in a great pub. Perfect Sunday afternoon!
Entry by donation - all proceeds in support of Reggie Clemons (freereggieclemonsnow.blog.com).
Thanks folks!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 31, 2011)

If anyone is interested in booking a table to sell stuff PM me and I'll give you the contact details for the person in charge.
If you are on farcebook, the event is here and you can contact the organiser directly from there:
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=220365851356964


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 6, 2011)

bump
today
and the No Frills band will be playing


----------

